# SnowRunner



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Played this for ages with my mate (On PS4)

Was excited for mods being added to consoles this week.... until one of the mods messed up my money and I went from +£30k to -£4.9m on my campaign save :wall: - I managed to sort that problem out though.

But seems the patch deleted any trucks on a certain map for everyone, thankfully I only had 1 truck deleted but expect some people lost quite a few.

Enjoying the game still though.

Anyone else play it?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this a sequel to MudRunner?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes mate. Miles better graphics and more content.


----------

